# Phatg20?



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Anyone know what happened to phatg20.net
I am getting internal error report and see the user is inactive as well, in the recent weeks.


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

Had an error on my part, back up and running..


----------

